# ETC Nomad Offline Not Responding To OSC Commands



## cdiamondz (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm using the Sound2Light tool by the bored ETC technicians to send OSC commands to the ETC Nomad Offline software. The program had responded to the messages before, then I exitted the program, then came back 7 hours later and it wasn't reacting to OSC commands anymore. I'm using TCP v1.0 for the OSC. I have opened the diagnostics window in the software and it says that it receives the connection and accepts it, however the data isn't getting to it, or it's choosing not to do anything with it. I receive cue messages from Nomad to the Sound2Light tool. I have made an OSC command checker that takes the data in and displays all of the information contained in the command, and the program is sending the proper data.
I have tried:

Checking that I'm using port 3032
Restarting Nomad
Restarting Sound2Light
Checking data coming from Sound2Light
Checking diagnostics tab
Checking all of the OSC settings in both applications
Turning off OSC, restarting Nomad, turning on OSC, restarting Nomad
What could possibly be wrong? I have check all of the obvious.


----------



## Goatman (Jul 26, 2016)

You should ask the facebook Eos Programmers group.


----------



## cdiamondz (Jul 26, 2016)

Goatman said:


> You should ask the facebook Eos Programmers group.



It's a closed group so I'll have to wait a while to get into it. Main reason why I'm asking on an open forum to see if anyone else here knows anything.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 27, 2016)

Yeah, I'm still working with Strand, so...


----------



## dbaxter (Jul 27, 2016)

I wrote an OSC debug tool too, to use in developing my software. Probably similar to yours, but it never hurts to have more than one "screwdriver". One thing I noticed in your note was that you mention only one port number. Send and Receive happen on different ports. Anyway, here is the link to my tool.


----------



## cdiamondz (Jul 27, 2016)

dbaxter said:


> I wrote an OSC debug tool too, to use in developing my software. Probably similar to yours, but it never hurts to have more than one "screwdriver". One thing I noticed in your note was that you mention only one port number. Send and Receive happen on different ports. Anyway, here is the link to my tool.


I'm using the TCP port, which is 3032. It's a python script for TCP (I have another one for UDP) that says the length according to the packet, actual length, the method, and lists all of the arguments given. It's relatively poorly written, mainly because I never bothered to look at the Python programming standards. It's all text based without any GUI window, so there isn't much to go wrong cross platform.


----------



## T64 (Jul 30, 2016)

Have you already found a solution for this?
Did I get you right, you want to fire a cue from the Sound2Light software but Nomad isn't responding?
It is always best to use the IP in the Sound2Light settings that you can find in the Nomad Shell settings in the network tab instead of 127.0.0.1.
Have you checked that both softwares are set to the same OSC version (1.0 or 1.1) ?


----------



## cdiamondz (Jul 30, 2016)

T64 said:


> Have you already found a solution for this?
> Did I get you right, you want to fire a cue from the Sound2Light software but Nomad isn't responding?
> It is always best to use the IP in the Sound2Light settings that you can find in the Nomad Shell settings in the network tab instead of 127.0.0.1.
> Have you checked that both softwares are set to the same OSC version (1.0 or 1.1) ?


They are using the same version of OSC, I've tried using my network's internal up (192.168.189 in my case) and it still refused to do anything. I'm going to try using a separate computer with TCP 1.0. I've attempted to use a UDP app to test it as well, but no results for that either.


----------



## cdiamondz (Jul 30, 2016)

FIXED! I didn't enable "String RX" which so happens to also control OSC! Took me a long time to figure that out! XD. Guess I didn't check _ALL_ of the OSC settings of both programs. Works now! XD


----------



## T64 (Jul 31, 2016)

Glad to hear that! I hope my program is usefull for you now :-D


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Nov 19, 2016)

I had been going to suggest that perhaps your Nomad machine was on a short-fuse DHCP server, and had changed addresses...


----------

